# Were the Valar acting of their own volition to not intervene? Or did Eru instruct them not to?



## John (Sep 21, 2021)

Were the Valar acting of their own volition to not intervene? Or did Eru instruct them not to?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 23, 2021)

John said:


> Were the Valar acting of their own volition to not intervene? Or did Eru instruct them not to?


We aren't told, as far as I know, in the text. I think they assumed this was his desire and it does seem to be his desire. Likely known by Manwe.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 23, 2021)

John said:


> Were the Valar acting of their own volition to not intervene? Or did Eru instruct them not to?


Just to clarify: you mean in the Third Age, when they "only" sent five disguised Maiar?


----------



## John (Sep 23, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Just to clarify: you mean in the Third Age, when they "only" sent five disguised Maiar?


yes But Were They Forbidden By Eru From Taking On Sauron Directly?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 23, 2021)

John said:


> yes But Were They Forbidden By Eru From Taking On Sauron Directly?


So far I have read nothing that even remotely suggests such a direct prohibition, in any book. Still have about half of Carl F Hostetter's "Nature of Middle-earth" to read, though ...


----------



## Alcuin (Sep 23, 2021)

John said:


> yes But Were They Forbidden By Eru From Taking On Sauron Directly?


Not by Eru, but by the Valar. The Istari “were forbidden to reveal themselves in forms of majesty, or to seek to rule the wills of Men and Elves by open display of power.” (_Unfinished Tales_, “The Istari”)


----------

